# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ عبد الرحمن البحراوي من هو؟

## محمد ساجد

لم اجد ترجمة الشيخ عبد الرحمن البحراوي الذي هو محشي الفتاوي الهندية. وقد طبعت الفتاوي الهندية بتصحيحه. ايها الاخوة بينوا لي من اين اجد ترجمته؟

----------

